# where can i customize my max?



## PhineMax (Aug 24, 2004)

i have a 2001 SE, automatic. don't know too much about cars...but i would love to start doing stuff to my car (put in leather, better stereo system, etc...). 

should i?


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

yea, do it...why not..if u want to


----------



## Pat200sx (Jan 29, 2004)

If you are in to getting stuff done to your max a good and great place to go and discuss it with people who have done EVERYTHING and i mean EVERYTHING you can think of to maximas....check out: at www.Maxima.org
I used to drive a Maxima
And if your looking for a good site to customize you max, check out www.custommaxima.com


----------



## PhineMax (Aug 24, 2004)

Pat200sx said:


> If you are in to getting stuff done to your max a good and great place to go and discuss it with people who have done EVERYTHING and i mean EVERYTHING you can think of to maximas....check out: at www.Maxima.org
> I used to drive a Maxima
> And if your looking for a good site to customize you max, check out www.custommaxima.com



thank you sooo much pat!


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

dont forget www.maximaracing.org


----------

